# Your dream reptile that is not in the pet trade



## grimz (Mar 5, 2012)

So what is everyone's dream reptile that is not in the pet trade.
As for me mine is a marine iguana.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 5, 2012)

Chinese Alligator or a Tuatara. I am not holding my breath that either will every be in the pet trade but they are both awesome.


----------



## grimz (Mar 5, 2012)

OH yes those are some awesome reptiles and same here im not holding my breath that a marine iguana will ever be in the pet trade.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 5, 2012)

Komodo dragon


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 5, 2012)

A komodo dragon, Ive always waned one. They look like such snuggly reptiles. Or maybe an acualy dragon, but thats streaching things, lol.


----------



## grimz (Mar 5, 2012)

I new someone would say komodo dragon haha but thats a awesome reptile and i agree i would like a real dragon but that is streching things but they do have flying dragons if any of you have heard of them well really they dont fly they actually glide with there scales they have a scale that streches from there leg to there arm.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 5, 2012)

yellow tegu or a gaboon viper yes i know gaboons are in the pet trade but they arent common


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 5, 2012)

I've always wanted a Komodo dragon since I was a little, little kid. But my mom said No


----------



## reptastic (Mar 5, 2012)

you know I have always wanted 3 reptiles that coincidentaly are not in the pet trade and they are a true blue caymen iguana, a fiji iguana and a yellow tegu, to have those would be extrordinary


----------



## Riplee (Mar 5, 2012)

1.3 Komodo dragon breeding group...lol


----------



## got10 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thorny Devil


----------



## turtlepunk (Mar 5, 2012)

a leatherback sea turtle!! or ANY sea turtle for that matter!!!


----------



## Compnerd7 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thorny Devil / Komodo Dragon / Galapagos Tortoise / a Gharial spp. and the Dragon from the movie Dragon Heart, where Sean Connery was the voice of Draco. And If were going down that road, I would also like a Stegosaurus, Brachiosaurus, Triceratops, Euoplocephalus, Spinosaurus, and an Ornitholestes.


----------



## Dana C (Mar 5, 2012)

HaHa,...neener neener...some of those aren't considered reptiles but it is ok to want one anyway. For the Triceritops, I know a place where you can buy 9 ton truck loads of hay....which will last a month or so...LOL.
For me an Indigo Snake from the good ole USA would be my dream reptile. I would get one but for the $1,800 price tag on most of them. Oh well, one can dream.

On a side note Compnerd, it would be no end of cool to saddle up a Brachiosaurus and ride it in the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade. I am thinking it would get a lot more attention than the balloons.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 5, 2012)

Compnerd7 said:


> Thorny Devil / Komodo Dragon / Galapagos Tortoise / a Gharial spp. and the Dragon from the movie Dragon Heart, where Sean Connery was the voice of Draco. And If were going down that road, I would also like a Stegosaurus, Brachiosaurus, Triceratops, Euoplocephalus, Spinosaurus, and an Ornitholestes.



they do have a desert horned lizard which looks just like the thorny devil for sale http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/other-lizards/desert-horned-lizard-for-sale.html


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 5, 2012)

I forgot about the Triceratops. My mom loves to tell the story of when I was about 4yo and would eat dinner if it was served to me under the table. That was my dinosaur phase and I was a Triceratops. I was a weird girl


----------



## Compnerd7 (Mar 5, 2012)

Dana C said:


> HaHa,...neener neener...some of those aren't considered reptiles but it is ok to want one anyway. For the Triceritops, I know a place where you can buy 9 ton truck loads of hay....which will last a month or so...LOL.
> For me an Indigo Snake from the good ole USA would be my dream reptile. I would get one but for the $1,800 price tag on most of them. Oh well, one can dream.
> 
> On a side note Compnerd, it would be no end of cool to saddle up a Brachiosaurus and ride it in the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade. I am thinking it would get a lot more attention than the balloons.



Yeah I think ideally I would need a few hundred or thousand acres of grassland first, but one can dream right? haha..

You read my mind with the Brachiosaurus! I would ride that thing everywhere and look down upon my minions of animals lol. I don't know how I would get on it's back, maybe train it to lower his head so i can crawl up his neck? Or Tarzan swing from a tall tree.

Indigo snakes are sooo dope... I see this guy at every reptile show I go to, and I sit by his stand and hope he decides to just give me one of his babies :sleepy:


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 5, 2012)

Compnerd7 said:


> Dana C said:
> 
> 
> > HaHa,...neener neener...some of those aren't considered reptiles but it is ok to want one anyway. For the Triceritops, I know a place where you can buy 9 ton truck loads of hay....which will last a month or so...LOL.
> ...



geez those indigo snakes a bulky


----------



## Compnerd7 (Mar 5, 2012)

monstruo-the-tegu said:


> Compnerd7 said:
> 
> 
> > Thorny Devil / Komodo Dragon / Galapagos Tortoise / a Gharial spp. and the Dragon from the movie Dragon Heart, where Sean Connery was the voice of Draco. And If were going down that road, I would also like a Stegosaurus, Brachiosaurus, Triceratops, Euoplocephalus, Spinosaurus, and an Ornitholestes.
> ...



I've never seen a place where you can buy Horned Lizards, that is cool thanks for sharing. I thought that you needed a permit to own them? Maybe not the desert species.

I have horned lizard all over where I live... I caught the most beautiful Pacific Horned Lizard that I kept as a pet for about 6 months, he had awesome coloration from dark reds to almost a purple along with a HUGE crown of thorns. He didn't adapt well to captivity so I let him go where I found him. It was also a pain in the neck to go out a few times a week and harvest his favorite ants to eat, I found out later that you can but ants by the truckload and they are cheap :/

One thing on my bucket list is to capture and photograph all 8 Horned Lizards species that live in the US. So far I have knocked down 3 haha.. The Texas, Desert, and Pacific.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh man fiji iggys would be pretty cool as well. They are in the market in Europe just not state side.... yet. I know San Diego Zoo has about 15 or so in their collection, think its time to let the private sector have a go with them, lol. 

There is also some Australian Monitor species I would love to have!C


----------



## frost (Mar 5, 2012)

haha every time i go to one of those zoos around here i go streight to the komodo dragon exhibit. they have to be my favorite reptile. or one of them my top is the alligator/croc.and since people are saying dinos ill put Sarcosuchus on the list =]


----------



## Kimmie (Mar 6, 2012)

T-Rex xDD


----------



## Deac77 (Mar 9, 2012)

Komodo Dragon i tried to get on as a intern at the San Antonio Zoo in the reptile house JUST to work with them wouldtn have gotten paid but would have sooo been worth it to work with them on a daily basis My dream rep is a tuatara i think its awsome taht they havent changed in millions of years!


----------



## roastedspleen (Mar 10, 2012)

galapagos land iguana, or a marine iguana


----------



## grimz (Mar 10, 2012)

roastedspleen said:


> galapagos land iguana, or a marine iguana



Finally someone who agrees with me on a marine iguana i mean im not a fan of iguanas but that is one i could not refuse.


----------



## Hybrid (Mar 10, 2012)

Yellow tegu! Ill just have to settle for red when I get what I need.


----------



## RamblinRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Fiji Banded iguana & T. duseni


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 10, 2012)

o yeah and a gharial


----------

